# Tycoon Lake



## Dm32 (Mar 2, 2011)

Went to Tycoon Lake Friday March 4th caught 3, two small ones and one real nice bass. There was several boats on the water and I saw several people catching fish.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

very nice bass,i never have fished tycoon,but i did here it was a good early season lake.


----------



## Dm32 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea it is one of the best early season lakes in the area, It is not real deep and has a lot of cover. I have caught some real nice fish there. They said a couple years ago the state shocked one up in there that would be close to a state record. It has got real good since they made it a Trophy lake and upped the size limit to 18 inches. 
I just hope guys release those big females, I hate to see them taken from any lake. I take them back to the ramp get a couple pictures and then release for someone else to enjoy another day.


----------



## buzzbait70 (Aug 10, 2009)

where is it located


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice catch Dm32. Way to go. Now is the time for the bigguns'.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice start to the year Dm32!! Keep after them!


----------



## Dm32 (Mar 2, 2011)

buzzbait70 said:


> where is it located


Tycoon is located near Rio Grand or Bidwell I believe are the two towns near by 

Thanks everyone going to try to get back out again this week


----------

